# Failed to open root device with udev-146-r1 [solved]

## samo

Hi,

after updating udev-141 to udev-146-r1 my system hangs at startup with the following message:

```
...

Checksum root filesystem

Failed to open device '/dev/sda3': No such file or directory

Filesystem couldn't be fixed

...
```

How could I solve the problem?Last edited by samo on Wed Feb 24, 2010 5:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## francofallica

did you try to run:

fsck -y /dev/sda3

----------

## samo

No, I didn't try. After downgrade to version 141 it works. But with version 146 not.

----------

## samo

Problem is still pending

----------

## Hu

Please post the output of nl /etc/fstab ; nl /boot/grub/grub.conf ; find /dev -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -name '?d?*' -ls, as run from the working udev.

----------

## samo

With udev-141 I get the following outputs:

```
# nl /etc/fstab

     1  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.

     2  # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

     3  #                                                                                               

     4  # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't                    

     5  # needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage                   

     6  # efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to                        

     7  # switch between notail and tail freely.                                                        

                                                                                                        

     8  # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>     

                                                                                                        

     9  # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.                      

    10  /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2             

    11  /dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0             

    12  /dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1             

    13  /dev/sdb6               /mnt/store      ext2            noatime                 0 0             

    14  /dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user             0 0             

                                                                                                        

    15  # NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!                                                     

    16  none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0             

                                                                                                        

    17  # glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for                               

    18  # POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).                                                   

    19  # (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will                               

    20  #  use almost no memory if not populated with files)                                            

    21  # Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:                             

                                                                                                        

    22  none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0             

    23  none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0
```

```
# nl /boot/grub/grub.conf                                                                    

     1  #                                                                                               

     2  # Sample boot menu configuration file                                                           

     3  #                                                                                               

                                                                                                        

     4  # Boot automatically after 30 secs.                                                             

     5  timeout 10                                                                                      

                                                                                                        

     6  # By default, boot the first entry.                                                             

     7  default 0                                                                                       

                                                                                                        

     8  # Fallback to the second entry.                                                                 

     9  fallback 1                                                                                      

                                                                                                        

    10  splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz                                                     

                                                                                                        

    11  # For booting gentoo on /dev/sda3                                                               

    12  title  gentoo-sda3-2.6.31-gentoo-r9                                                             

    13  root   (hd0,0)                                                                                  

    14  kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1

    15  initrd /boot/myinitrd/img.cpio.gz                                                                                   

                                                                                                                            

    16  # For booting gentoo on /dev/sda3                                                                                   

    17  title  gentoo-sda3-2.6.31-gentoo-r6                                                                                 

    18  root   (hd0,0)                                                                                                      

    19  kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1

    20  initrd /boot/myinitrd/img.cpio.gz

    21  # For booting gentoo on /dev/sda5

    22  title  gentoo-sda5-2.6.31-gentoo-r9

    23  root   (hd0,0)

    24  kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda5 splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1

    25  initrd /boot/myinitrd/img.cpio.gz

    26  # For booting kubuntu on /dev/sda6

    27  title  kubuntu

    28  root   (hd0,5)

    29  kernel (hd0,5)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/sda6

    30  initrd (hd0,5)/boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic

    31  # Change the colors.

    32  title Change the colors

    33  color light-green/brown blink-red/blue
```

```
# find /dev -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -name '?d?*' -ls

  4086    0 crw-rw----   1 root     audio             Feb 21 18:24 /dev/adsp1

  2989    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda1 -> usb/flash/sda1

  2964    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb6 -> usb/flash/sdb6

  2940    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda5 -> usb/flash/sda5

  2916    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb5 -> usb/flash/sdb5

  2891    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda7 -> usb/flash/sda7

  2861    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb3 -> usb/flash/sdb3

  2836    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda2 -> usb/flash/sda2

  2811    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda6 -> usb/flash/sda6

  2786    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda3 -> usb/flash/sda3

  2757    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb1 -> usb/flash/sdb1

  2735    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb2 -> usb/flash/sdb2

  2637    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root            3 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/cdrw6 -> sr0

  2634    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root            3 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/cdrom6 -> sr0

  2614    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root            3 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/cdrom3 -> sr1

  2577    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb4 -> usb/flash/sdb4

  2486    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           14 Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda4 -> usb/flash/sda4

  2364    0 brw-rw----   1 root     disk              Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sda

  2342    0 brw-rw----   1 root     disk              Feb 21 18:24 /dev/sdb

  2244    0 brw-rw----   1 root     floppy            Feb 21 18:24 /dev/fd0
```

----------

## Hu

What kind of hardware backs sda?  You may need to upgrade to a new udev and explore the dev that it creates, then adjust your kernel line accordingly.

----------

## samo

That's it.

I'm using the following udev rules:

```
# nl /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

     1  # Harddisc

     2  SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",     KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",     ATTRS{model}=="SAMSUNG HD250HJ",        NAME="hd/samsung_hd%n", SYMLINK+="%k",       GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"

     3  ACTION=="add"   SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",     KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",     ATTRS{model}=="Maxtor 6Y080L0",         NAME="hd/maxtor_hd%n",       SYMLINK+="%k",  GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"

     4  ACTION=="add"   SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",     KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",     ATTRS{model}=="Seagate FreeAgen",       NAME="hd/freeagent", SYMLINK+="%k",  GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"

     5  # Flash

     6  #SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",    KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",                                     NAME="usb/flash/%k",    SYMLINK+="%k",       GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"

     7  SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",     KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",     ATTRS{model}=="SAMSUNG SUM-4G", NAME="usb/samsung%n",   SYMLINK+="%k",       GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"

     8  SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",     KERNEL=="sd?1",         ATTRS{model}=="Memorybird",     NAME="usb/memorybird",  SYMLINK+="%k",       GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"

     9  SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi",     KERNEL=="sd?1",         ATTRS{model}=="USB 2.0",        NAME="usb/greenhills",  SYMLINK+="%k",       GROUP="disk",   MODE="0660"
```

I adjusted my /etc/fstab in the following way:

```
# nl /etc/fstab

     1  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.

     2  # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

     3  #

     4  # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

     5  # needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

     6  # efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

     7  # switch between notail and tail freely.

     8  # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

     9  # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

    10  /dev/hd/samsung_hd1             /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

    11  /dev/hd/samsung_hd2             none            swap            sw                      0 0

    12  /dev/hd/samsung_hd3             /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

    13  /dev/hd/maxtor_hd6              /mnt/store      ext2            noatime                 0 0

    14  /dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user             0 0

    15  # NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

    16  none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

    17  # glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

    18  # POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

    19  # (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

    20  #  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

    21  # Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

    22  none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

    23  none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0
```

But I wonder why the symlinks like /dev/sda3 are not created any longer. Does someone know why?

----------

## VoidMage

Perhaps it's because you're changing NAME (which you should do - udev upstream discourages that).

----------

## samo

No, I didn't change. Maybe I'm wrong, but from my understanding SYMLINK+="%k" should created e.g. a link /dev/sda3 to /dev/hd/samsung_hd3.

----------

## VoidMage

 *Quote:*   

> NAME="hd/maxtor_hd%n",

 

That looks like attempt to change NAME.

----------

## samo

This works with udev-141. Maybe I have to read the udev documentation again.

At least I can boot now. Rest will follow.

----------

